# J1094



## charlottedavidson (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble getting paid by Medicare if you give more than one unit. We've never given just one unit. My doctors says one unit is not a therapeutic dose. This problem only started in 2011. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Natesmary (Mar 10, 2011)

I just spoke with a Mississippi rep who stated that J1094 is payable for only one unit per day.  This is based on an unpublished CMS rule.


----------

